# 1 year experiment adding Tren E to TRT regimen (6 months in)



## RJ

Long ass title i know. Bare with me. Anyway, i little background. I'll be 40 in a few months. I have been on doc prescribed TRT since January 2008. Started at 200mg EOW. Then bumped to 300mg EOW. Left the BBing world for a while and started more of a PLing style training and added Deca/GH in 2009 for about 6 months while i bumped my test up to 750 i believe. Felt like hell after that was over and ended up at 262lbs. TSH was also at 5.5!! Walked around like that for a cpl more years and one day i got winded chasing my 4 year old son up the stairs. Decided I'd had enough (so did my wife!). So in January 2012 i started my first run with Keto. On and off for a year and I dropped 40lbs or so. Throughout those years i was usually keeping my test a bit higher than prescribed and would drop it down to 150mg a week about 6 weeks out from my yearly doc appt. mlp

Anyway, my CHOL levels, even after dropping that weight were still high. Namely LDL, HDL was decent. So i decided last year i would keep my test at the prescribed dose from now on. Added 10g of Fish Oil daily and within a few months my LDL was down, but still out of range. Total was right around 200-205. 

So back in October, working with a buddy of mine who is a doc, i decided to try a little experiment for a year. I was leaner obviously dropping all that fat, but i just couldn't get that fat off that made you look lean and hard/veiny. Call it age, whatever. But i have kids and a life and would not commit to dieting like i did when competing just to have abs. I knew Tren was great for fat loss but i also knew it was hell on lipids. of course, i had, like most of us, only ever done 300mg/w or more. So we did all of our research and settled on 50mg of test and 100mg of Tren E a week. Below i will chronicle the last 6 months of this experiment. 

Started November 3, 2013

All other bloods were good. I will talk about CHOL this whole time only unless something else got weird. At this point my lipids were as follows:

Total - 200
HDL - 43
LDL - 167

 - after 2 weeks of this dosing schedule my dick felt like it was broken. Even on Cialis. I'm sure that part was mental but i felt like hell. Immediately bumped my test dose to 100mg and started Caber at .5mg a week. We wanted to see the effects of everything by itself which is why i didn't start the Caber right off the bat. 

 - 4 weeks in i was starting to get that tren look like i remembered. Even with the low dose. I also felt normal again from the bump in test dose. i know how strong tren is but this dose is rinky dink so i assumed it would be minimal. Strength was holding strong. Benching in the low 400s and pulling high 500s, low 600s. 

- Did bloods at 8 weeks and got these results:

Total - 220
HDL - 30
LDL - 179
E2 - 96

 - So as expected the Tren took a shot at lipids pretty early, even at this dose. I was a bit disappointed to say the least but we pressed on. I added Niacin at 500mg/d and kept the Fish Oil the same. Dropped the Tren E dose to 75mg a week. At this point i thought that dose was gonna be useless but this was a year long thing and i wasn't dying so we kept at it. One thing of note, my liver values were perfect. The E2 was really weird but i know how progesterone can be affected with these hormones so i took 25mg of Aromasin ED and in two weeks the small lump i had was gone. Hasn't been back since. mlp

 - Kept at it for another 6 weeks and got bloods done again:

Total - 205 (down 15pts)
HDL - 31 (up a point... yeehaw)
LDL - 160 (down 19pts)

 - So this was pretty cool. I was honestly worried that the Tren was just gonna continue killing my lipids and I'd end this thing before a year. i know its only 1 point, but it HDL didn't go down, so i was stoked. Even moreso that the LDL went down even further. 

 - I upped the Niacin to 1g/d and kept Fish Oil the same. Kept the Tren dose the same.

 - Couldn't get in to do bloods right at 8 weeks but made it at ten weeks, which was last Friday. For whatever reason 3 weeks ago i decided to up the dose of Tren back to 100mg/w. Not sure why, probably because i'm a retard. Anyway, i also upped the Niacin dose to 1.5g/d and dropped the Fish Oil to 5g/d. Bloods came back as follows:

Total - 177 (down 28pts)
HDL - 31 (same)
LDL - 135 (down 25pts)

 - Now this was/is very encouraging!! haha I would like to see my HDL higher, but i don't feel, being on Tren at any dose, that that HDL result is horrible. The drop in total due to the LDL drop is awesome. Honestly my LDL hasn't been that low in probably 5 or more years. I'm still at 100mg a week of both test and tren e and loving life. i have dropped the Fish Oil completely and will stay with this Niacin dose for another 8 weeks. Liver values and everything else is perfect. 

Now, I'm gonna post some pics for reference. Things of note. I think pics like this are gay as hell. I also don't feel my physique is one for pics at home (i don't say that for compliments i just have a wide waist and narrow clavicles), and i have no idea wtf i'm doing. but i wanted to take some pics that didnt have IAT (internet angling technique) to make me look ginormous at every angle. So please excuse them if you can't see shit!! Right now I'm sitting at 222lbs or so. I am getting dunked in a week or two, but I'm guessing I'm maybe in the 10% range. Could be more, could be less. I really have no idea though. Never had a real BF test done. 

Hope this helps out in any way. Experimenting with gear is the only way to find out what it will do with and without certain variables. And Tren is one of those hormones that everyone knows is awesome but it also carries the biggest amount of broscience bullshit with it. I will say i thought this was gonna be over sooner than now, so I'm happy. If it stays like this for a year it will become a mainstay to my TRT regimen. I'm not getting any younger and i still like to eat mac n cheese so i have to cheat somehow. haha

btw, Ecks and Jenner have known me for years so they can reference to how fat i was before. mlp


----------



## j2048b

Damn rj, nice bw numbers... The niacin, is it flush free or slow acting not causing a flush? Ive also had chol issues and am trying everything before statins, yes they have tremendous sides, but w heart disease in my family it maybe worth it... Or not? Gonna try out diet again and hope for the best... Why did u decide on tren? Ive contemplated tren, but already being an ass at home i do not want to fly off the handle worse than i already do, i know people say its a mindset, but when i hulk, i hulk ya know....

Nice transformation man!


----------



## jennerrator

looking awesome RJ, and yes he was a fat bastard


----------



## RJ

J20 said:


> Damn rj, nice bw numbers... The niacin, is it flush free or slow acting not causing a flush? Ive also had chol issues and am trying everything before statins, yes they have tremendous sides, but w heart disease in my family it maybe worth it... Or not? Gonna try out diet again and hope for the best... Why did u decide on tren? Ive contemplated tren, but already being an ass at home i do not want to fly off the handle worse than i already do, i know people say its a mindset, but when i hulk, i hulk ya know....
> 
> Nice transformation man!



Niacin is 'time-released'. So it still flushes you. Flush Free will still help CHOL levels, but you lose out on the blood vessel dialation which docs say is good. Now, i've had it and it kind of sucks for 10 or 20 mins, but i take a 325mg Asprin with it and never feel the flush. I would try it before statins definitely. At least script Niaspan. Which is just script Niacin. haha You can get up to 2.5g before they say it can have damning effects on the liver. 

I chose Tren because IMO its the ONLY steroid out there that actually has impact on body fat. Remember that they started this shit giving to feed heifers and could put ridiulous amounts of muscle on them in as little as 6 weeks. And they eat grass. And thats the second reason. Tren is unreal in a low cal environment. And although i don't ever NOT eat anything i want, i eat pretty clean 85-90% opf the week and i don't get in that many cals. Now i had been doing this before the tren and maintaining well, but this allows me to actually have a chance at gaining some. 

as for the tren attitude, like you said, i think thats part mental, but Tren is anabolic and very androgenic. Most guys IMO do way to much tren with higher doses of test and i think that is part of the reason why it has that effect. All in all, there is nothing out there like Tren, and its about 5 times as powerful as test, and this is proving to add validity to my theory that you don't need much at all to still make gains. Believe me, i've done silly doses back in the day. So I'm not on a soap box about 'you should do low doses'. There's a place for everything. But i'm on trt for life and I'm not trying to get any bigger. I just want to look pretty...

at least from the neck down!


----------



## Seeker

You look great, nice work on your experiment. Definitely in the 10% bf range. It's a good place to be, don't need to be any lower.


----------



## DF

Do you have any sides at that low of a tren dose? night sweats or insomnia?


----------



## LeanHerm

Yeah I'd do you.  Looking swole brother.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Come rj post some pics of when u were a fat ass!!! I know u still have some on your computer. Mlp. 

You were still jacked when u were fat though. Looking awesome now brother. 

And u coulda asked snigg for some help with the bathroom selfies. Hahahahaha


----------



## NbleSavage

Great log & sick transformation, RJ! Good on ya'!


----------



## Tren4Life

That's it Pillar I'm starting the tren!!!!


Looking good Brother RJ.


----------



## JAXNY

Looking real good RJ. You should consider posting up the fat ass pic. Lol 
Seriously, it would be highly motivating to many others that don't think they can loose weight and transform their body significantly enough  for the better. 
Most people see the before and after photos in magazines but deep down no one really believes those because they think they are photo shopped or whatever. But you'd be a real person that they know is legit.


----------



## ECKSRATED

And throw a back pic up rj. Rj's back is enormous. Come on u sexy bastard. Post em up.


----------



## Azog

Very interesting read! You look awesome, too.


----------



## AlphaD

That was an awesome post RJ........thanks for taking the time to write that up.  Your jacked brother, looking good.  I wouldn't ever of guessed you were a fat ass once! Lol!


----------



## stonetag

Look tight brother.


----------



## TylerDurdn

Dang brotha, lookin really good!


----------



## RustyShackelford

Very interesting. Good job


----------



## bubbagump

You're right.  Those pics are gay as hell.   But nice log and nice fawking job bro.  Beast!


----------



## ECKSRATED

bubbagump said:


> You're right.  Those pics are gay as hell.   But nice log and nice fawking job bro.  Beast!


You think those are gay pics? Pfffff u shoulda seen what we had goin on at our other forum.


----------



## RJ

DF said:


> Do you have any sides at that low of a tren dose? night sweats or insomnia?



i sweat like a pig all the time anyway, but you know the Tren night sweats are always there. even with my two fans on me. haha Insomnia comes and goes but its not bad. And i haven't been sleeping well lately anyway so i'm not sure its even that. 



ECKSRATED said:


> Come rj post some pics of when u were a fat ass!!! I know u still have some on your computer. Mlp.
> 
> You were still jacked when u were fat though. Looking awesome now brother.
> 
> And u coulda asked snigg for some help with the bathroom selfies. Hahahahaha



hahaha. Snigg. i should have called him for help for sure. OK, I'll post up some pics.


----------



## RJ

ok, so i have gone thru some crazy changes with my physique over the last 23 years, but these are just a few of the most notable ones. 

The start of it all. Hadn't even touched a weight yet and knew what was to come. 15 years old






5 years in. Okinawa, Japan. Prolly 180lbs. Had no idea what i was doing. All gay ass BBing style workouts. No strength consideration at all. Spent the last 2 months there at the beach everyday. Can you tell? mlp





10 years later. 2006. Met a PLer in 2004 and he kicked me in the head and taught me that strength breeds size. Not the other way around. Put me on a 3 day low volume routine that i hated. But after 2 months i was bigger, stronger and fuller. Thick that was my second test only cycle. Maybe added Deca at that point. 500/400 if so.  Anyway, this pic is in 2006 after adding GH. I had been on it 6 months 5ius a day at this point. Real Jinos straight from the distro.... before ORD ****ed that all up. 





March 2007. a few days out from my first and only BBing contest prep. I wasn't fat yet, just Slin Swollen. haha probably sitting at 245-250lbs or so. 





14 weeks later. 2 weeks out from the show. And also Jenner's fav picture  to rub one out to. 





1 day out. Just got spray tanned. ended up looking like shit but i was lazy and i still won so i didn't care. Never dried out as much as we would have liked but for my first show i was happy enough. 
i know i know the black box is wayyyyyy  small. what can i say. small pecker!





and a back shot for ecksy. 





and now to the fatso stuff. this is the before and after i made once i had lost all the weight. The after pic i was on 100mg of Var/d so i was pretty hard, but you get the idea.


----------



## jennerrator

RJ said:


> ok, so i have gone thru some crazy changes with my physique over the last 23 years, but these are just a few of the most notable ones.
> 
> The start of it all. Hadn't even touched a weight yet and knew what was to come. 15 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 years in. Okinawa, Japan. Prolly 180lbs. Had no idea what i was doing. All gay ass BBing style workouts. No strength consideration at all. Spent the last 2 months there at the beach everyday. Can you tell? mlp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years later. 2006. Met a PLer in 2004 and he kicked me in the head and taught me that strength breeds size. Not the other way around. Put me on a 3 day low volume routine that i hated. But after 2 months i was bigger, stronger and fuller. Thick that was my second test only cycle. Maybe added Deca at that point. 500/400 if so.  Anyway, this pic is in 2006 after adding GH. I had been on it 6 months 5ius a day at this point. Real Jinos straight from the distro.... before ORD ****ed that all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 2007. a few days out from my first and only BBing contest prep. I wasn't fat yet, just Slin Swollen. haha probably sitting at 245-250lbs or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 weeks later. 2 weeks out from the show. And also Jenner's fav picture  to rub one out to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 day out. Just got spray tanned. ended up looking like shit but i was lazy and i still won so i didn't care. Never dried out as much as we would have liked but for my first show i was happy enough.
> i know i know the black box is wayyyyyy  small. what can i say. small pecker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a back shot for ecksy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now to the fatso stuff. this is the before and after i made once i had lost all the weight. The after pic i was on 100mg of Var/d so i was pretty hard, but you get the idea.



Of course I asked the wife for permission!


----------



## Joliver

Damn, that looks like a hell of a ride from where you were to where you are.  Good work ****ing work.

How does your cholesterol regimen change when you blast?


----------



## RJ

joliver said:


> Damn, that looks like a hell of a ride from where you were to where you are.  Good work ****ing work.
> 
> How does your cholesterol regimen change when you blast?



thanks. 

i no longer blast brother. and honestly my CHOL has ran high for years. One reason i decided to stop blasting really. And why i started this experiment in the first place. I'm plenty big for my taste. I just want to be lean & hard with abs all year round. But more importantly... healthy. I truly believe if i kept doing what i was doing and stayed heavy like that, my CHOL would be up near 300 eventually. I'm only 5'10" so 250lbs all the time is hard on the body/heart. So the plan is to just keep on carving the muscle i got, and if this experiment holds true, it will stay my TRT regimen with no need to blast.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hahahaha holy bloated in that pic with the girl. Hahaha I've never seen that one. 

And seriously jealous of your legs u ****er. Your quads have always been sick. Must be all those reverse cable upside down leg extensions you do. Mlp.


----------



## RJ

my quads are simply one word... CROSSFIT. 

1000000 sets a week of inverted burpee kipping pullup squat thrusters and you can have the same legs i do.


----------



## Jada

Lookin good


----------



## gymrat827

now im looking forward to trt.....tes/tren all day


----------



## NbleSavage

Amazing transformation, Brother. I'm also jelly of the quads


----------



## Kelly

Very impressive!  I admire you posting the pictures.  Thanks!


----------



## Fsuphisig

wow amazing physique, i wanna look like that one day !


----------



## GreatGunz

Thanks for the expierement !
Was very helpful.,....


----------



## Big Worm

Any updates on this RJ?  Curious to see how you are doing with it.


----------



## Magical

Great work man. I need to do some reading on Niacin


----------



## PHOENIX

I just want to add...the 2nd picture posted looked like you had a huge tear drop running down the chest. I thought briefly..."wow. that must have been a flip'n massacre...." hahaha.


----------



## RJ

Man it's been a while since I posted this. Ok, lemme update for anyone who cares.

It has been 1.5years on this protocol. I took 1 month off last October to see what my HDL would do. It averages ~31 on this regimen, and within a month off it was 49 I believe. So I was very happy with that bounce back. Liver values and all other bloods have been great. I still donate every 8-10 weeks also.

As for my physique, I did 6 months of Crossfit (totally homo) to try it out. Actually wasn't bad but after we moved to Colorado in December, the new gym didn't incorporate much heavy lifting, so I felt lost. I can't do without the iron so I went back to a gym and have been back on the 531 for a month. Strength is increasing well as I love this program. Ill be 41 this year so I'm considering stepping on the platform as well.  I'm currently sitting at 230ish and still less than 13% I think. But 've been eating more carbs also. 

AnywAy, still on 100/100 test/tren E and feeling great. I'm considering a bump in the test to 200 maybe just to see what happens. I don't want my strength gains to come from a bunch of gear so that's all I'd do is a small bump. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## j2048b

Nice rj! Crossfit eh? U kippin? Haha! How did u like crossfit compared to what uve previously done?

Where at in colorado? I might, might know the area 

Awesome results and no other issues at all? Any insomnia or


----------



## RJ

j2048b said:


> Nice rj! Crossfit eh? U kippin? Haha! How did u like crossfit compared to what uve previously done?
> 
> Where at in colorado? I might, might know the area
> 
> Awesome results and no other issues at all? Any insomnia or



I may have kipped. Honestly, it's pretty good, but hard on the joints. Definitely a young man's game imo. Crossfit is fine. It's Crossfitters that are retarded. 

We moved to Colorado Springs. Love it!!

I still deal with some insomnia, but it's mild. Nothing an OTC can't fix. Still feel I'm getting gains from it with no medical issues. I'm doing a full panel in May so ill know more than.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Holy fukk it's rj. I was gonna email u the other day. I forgot to tho.

platform huh? Do it. I'm doing my first meet in April.


----------



## johnnyBALLZ

Awesome thread, thanks!!

No tren sides at 100mg/week long term?   How do you feel on this protocol vs traditional TRT?


----------



## j2048b

RJ said:


> I may have kipped. Honestly, it's pretty good, but hard on the joints. Definitely a young man's game imo. Crossfit is fine. It's Crossfitters that are retarded.
> 
> We moved to Colorado Springs. Love it!!
> 
> I still deal with some insomnia, but it's mild. Nothing an OTC can't fix. Still feel I'm getting gains from it with no medical issues. I'm doing a full panel in May so ill know more than.



Oh awesome man! Haha nope, dont know the springs area! Haha ! 

Good to hear ur doin good man!


----------



## Tren4Life

CROSSFIT!!!

That's it your out of the club.

Nice to hear from you man, glad your doing okay


----------



## trodizzle

Nice to see things are working well on this low dose of tren. I used some of the knowledge gained from your experiment for an experiment of my own. I appreciate you sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## coltmc4545

WTF? RJ doing crossfit and moving to Colorado with the hippies?!? What is this world coming to???


----------



## RJ

coltmc4545 said:


> WTF? RJ doing crossfit and moving to Colorado with the hippies?!? What is this world coming to???



Mlp. Yeah man it's pretty polarized out here. Luckily no one pays attention to meatheads out here.

As for well being, I feel about the same as regular trt with the exception of the occasional insomnia. Fortunately, moving to the mountain cold weather has helped the night sweats.

Mike, what comp you doing? Email me or call so we can catch up. 


Ill try to get by more. Haven't had much time for boards but I like that there a lot of strength lifters here. And colt's sexy tatted Ass!!


----------



## Cobra Strike

Great thread and detailed info RJ. I love how often you get blood work and your emphasis on chol. Gives me hope! Also glad to hear your doing well....besides the gay crossfit stint that is


----------



## Ezskanken

Very good read.  Love the detail involved.


----------



## Winston1156

This is a totally awesome thread.   I'm stuck on statins myself due to terrible genes.


----------



## PHOENIX

What was your diet and workout frequency with these dosages?


----------



## NbleSavage

Bump for some updates on a solid Bloke (RJ).


----------



## heady muscle

RJ said:


> Long ass title i know. Bare with me. Anyway, i little background. I'll be 40 in a few months. I have been on doc prescribed TRT since January 2008. Started at 200mg EOW. Then bumped to 300mg EOW. Left the BBing world for a while and started more of a PLing style training and added Deca/GH in 2009 for about 6 months while i bumped my test up to 750 i believe. Felt like hell after that was over and ended up at 262lbs. TSH was also at 5.5!! Walked around like that for a cpl more years and one day i got winded chasing my 4 year old son up the stairs. Decided I'd had enough (so did my wife!). So in January 2012 i started my first run with Keto. On and off for a year and I dropped 40lbs or so. Throughout those years i was usually keeping my test a bit higher than prescribed and would drop it down to 150mg a week about 6 weeks out from my yearly doc appt. mlp
> 
> Anyway, my CHOL levels, even after dropping that weight were still high. Namely LDL, HDL was decent. So i decided last year i would keep my test at the prescribed dose from now on. Added 10g of Fish Oil daily and within a few months my LDL was down, but still out of range. Total was right around 200-205.
> 
> So back in October, working with a buddy of mine who is a doc, i decided to try a little experiment for a year. I was leaner obviously dropping all that fat, but i just couldn't get that fat off that made you look lean and hard/veiny. Call it age, whatever. But i have kids and a life and would not commit to dieting like i did when competing just to have abs. I knew Tren was great for fat loss but i also knew it was hell on lipids. of course, i had, like most of us, only ever done 300mg/w or more. So we did all of our research and settled on 50mg of test and 100mg of Tren E a week. Below i will chronicle the last 6 months of this experiment.
> 
> Started November 3, 2013
> 
> All other bloods were good. I will talk about CHOL this whole time only unless something else got weird. At this point my lipids were as follows:
> 
> Total - 200
> HDL - 43
> LDL - 167
> 
> - after 2 weeks of this dosing schedule my dick felt like it was broken. Even on Cialis. I'm sure that part was mental but i felt like hell. Immediately bumped my test dose to 100mg and started Caber at .5mg a week. We wanted to see the effects of everything by itself which is why i didn't start the Caber right off the bat.
> 
> - 4 weeks in i was starting to get that tren look like i remembered. Even with the low dose. I also felt normal again from the bump in test dose. i know how strong tren is but this dose is rinky dink so i assumed it would be minimal. Strength was holding strong. Benching in the low 400s and pulling high 500s, low 600s.
> 
> - Did bloods at 8 weeks and got these results:
> 
> Total - 220
> HDL - 30
> LDL - 179
> E2 - 96
> 
> - So as expected the Tren took a shot at lipids pretty early, even at this dose. I was a bit disappointed to say the least but we pressed on. I added Niacin at 500mg/d and kept the Fish Oil the same. Dropped the Tren E dose to 75mg a week. At this point i thought that dose was gonna be useless but this was a year long thing and i wasn't dying so we kept at it. One thing of note, my liver values were perfect. The E2 was really weird but i know how progesterone can be affected with these hormones so i took 25mg of Aromasin ED and in two weeks the small lump i had was gone. Hasn't been back since. mlp
> 
> - Kept at it for another 6 weeks and got bloods done again:
> 
> Total - 205 (down 15pts)
> HDL - 31 (up a point... yeehaw)
> LDL - 160 (down 19pts)
> 
> - So this was pretty cool. I was honestly worried that the Tren was just gonna continue killing my lipids and I'd end this thing before a year. i know its only 1 point, but it HDL didn't go down, so i was stoked. Even moreso that the LDL went down even further.
> 
> - I upped the Niacin to 1g/d and kept Fish Oil the same. Kept the Tren dose the same.
> 
> - Couldn't get in to do bloods right at 8 weeks but made it at ten weeks, which was last Friday. For whatever reason 3 weeks ago i decided to up the dose of Tren back to 100mg/w. Not sure why, probably because i'm a retard. Anyway, i also upped the Niacin dose to 1.5g/d and dropped the Fish Oil to 5g/d. Bloods came back as follows:
> 
> Total - 177 (down 28pts)
> HDL - 31 (same)
> LDL - 135 (down 25pts)
> 
> - Now this was/is very encouraging!! haha I would like to see my HDL higher, but i don't feel, being on Tren at any dose, that that HDL result is horrible. The drop in total due to the LDL drop is awesome. Honestly my LDL hasn't been that low in probably 5 or more years. I'm still at 100mg a week of both test and tren e and loving life. i have dropped the Fish Oil completely and will stay with this Niacin dose for another 8 weeks. Liver values and everything else is perfect.
> 
> Now, I'm gonna post some pics for reference. Things of note. I think pics like this are gay as hell. I also don't feel my physique is one for pics at home (i don't say that for compliments i just have a wide waist and narrow clavicles), and i have no idea wtf i'm doing. but i wanted to take some pics that didnt have IAT (internet angling technique) to make me look ginormous at every angle. So please excuse them if you can't see shit!! Right now I'm sitting at 222lbs or so. I am getting dunked in a week or two, but I'm guessing I'm maybe in the 10% range. Could be more, could be less. I really have no idea though. Never had a real BF test done.
> 
> Hope this helps out in any way. Experimenting with gear is the only way to find out what it will do with and without certain variables. And Tren is one of those hormones that everyone knows is awesome but it also carries the biggest amount of broscience bullshit with it. I will say i thought this was gonna be over sooner than now, so I'm happy. If it stays like this for a year it will become a mainstay to my TRT regimen. I'm not getting any younger and i still like to eat mac n cheese so i have to cheat somehow. haha
> 
> btw, Ecks and Jenner have known me for years so they can reference to how fat i was before. mlp



Incredible info here, thank you.


----------



## Sledge

How do you feel this mix has been different from one that's 200mg of test only? Greater fat loss? Strength? In other words, where do you think you'd be if you'd stuck with test only? I'm very interested in trying something similar.


----------



## noonski1

A lot of people are going to tell you low dosing is a waste of time , even for other compounds however i am on the other hand an advocate of it. I think 250 - 300 MG TEST e for example is great not only for longevity but for first cycle gains even . A lot of people would say it's too low , it won't do much .. there is plenty of reason to run it this way and they are welcome to their opinion . As far as your TREN cycle , i think this is a great idea! You know your body best and what risks you're willing to take , i would suggest bumping the dose a tiny bit though to maybe the 140-150 range but no need to go any higher! I think with good training , nutrition , the TREN low dose and the TEST dose .. you could make a solid recomp  I hope this helps in some way , you probably won't need the caber but never hurts to have it . This is all about experience and learning YOUR body specifically , no one can tell you how your body works or what could work best or is working for you.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bump......


----------



## jennerrator

Miss RJ.................................................................


----------



## Seeker

he's retired. Good for him


----------



## jennerrator

Seeker said:


> he's retired. Good for him



Yep....had a lot of fun with him yearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs ago!:32 (20):


----------



## CJ

Good read.


----------



## Gadawg

jennerrator said:


> Yep....had a lot of fun with him yearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs ago!:32 (20):




Really?  Do tell.....


----------



## jennerrator

Gadawg said:


> Really?  Do tell.....



lol...was on a board he ran ages ago...it was fun!


----------



## Gadawg

jennerrator said:


> lol...was on a board he ran ages ago...it was fun!




Not nearly as fun as what was in my head.  Im sticking with the latter


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks for the bump, great read....


Jin you see this?


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks for the bump, great read....
> 
> 
> Jin you see this?



Yes.  And I’ve been a part of long term tren use discussions on TID. 

I am boarder line extreme but running tren year round is not an option I’d consider currently. 

Health concerns would be the primary reason to refrain but also I think it’d lead me to be less diligent with diet and exercise if I were always on tren. Even at low doses like OP.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

RJ was a good dude


----------



## JuiceTrain

I was gonna try 200mg ew for 6months but might just add 600mg ew to current cycle for a 12-16wk run.


----------



## mjrpowerlifting

Saving for my archives. Good read!


----------

